# Nonslip band tying, even with no grooves on fork



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've had so many people ask me this particular question over the years I decided to do a short video which shows some of the easiest and most common ways to "tie bands to your fork, nonslip, with or without grooves on the fork"...

Here's the link/video:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for posting Bill. I'm new to all this, so video tutorials are always appreciated.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Very well demonstrated.

Njones


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good demonstration and video. It would be a good video to be pinned so when new people ask this question again .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You're always willing to help, Bill. :thumbsup: Nice job.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You're all heart Mr. Hays, your vids for years have educated me and enhanced my enjoyment of the sport. I see you use needle nose pliers like I do. I originally learned that from Joerg's vid. Some use hemostats too...same-same.

Your video is most useful also for the safety factor...a band breaking or coming lose from the fork is pretty eye catching dangerous.

Many builders of frames don't like to interrupt the smooth lines with grooves so your methods apply to grooveless frames as seen so much by noted builders here.

I note you use really fat ties. I've been using 2-3mm TBG ties. I think the fat ties would not cut into the bands as much as thinner ones. But I've not had any breaks right at the tie either. But the fatter ties have got to be easier on the bands. I use thin ones to reduce weight on the pouch side.

Realizing most oldsters know much of what you and I post already, I myself post mostly for new shooters and your valuable posts and videos furnish a quick education for newer shooters. I hate, as Bill also avoids the terms, "newbie" or "noob", they imply something disrespectful and diminutive. There is nothing diminutive about entering a sport such as this...ya gotta start stuff sometime, right? :naughty:

Tks Bill!!!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup thats how i tie em on the few slings i got that use flats the overlap method works great 
But im venturing on no tie methods now days .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm absolutely loving this method with the fold over of the bands.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very good post and instruction. Thanks Bill!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great advice! Thanks, Bill.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Beautiful! Thank you. Now I don't have to worry about cutting grooves. You're the best. I have been eyeballing your website and will be wanting one of your creations for smaller hands, which can use bands or tubes. Right now it's about -20 with the wind chill. Thing I'll be able to afford one just before spring. Thank you again and for the templates you so selflessly gave to the folks on this forum.


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

Bill, I couldn't have found this at a better time! I have 1 slingshot in particular that likes to slip no matter what I have tried. I have tried to do some creative tying methods, but I am about to try this one. I am hoping this is the last time I have to try something different. I love my slingshot, it has grooves, but the finish on the slingshot is so perfect it makes it really easy to slip. Thanks for sharing this with the community, and I hope it works for me! I really don't want a repeat of last night. I had the fresh new bandset all tied up, it slipped at full draw, and it snapped me in the lip. Wow! Does that ever sting!!! Hopefully no more!!! Thanks again!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

If Bills method fails you try the Swat method you will need to drill 4.5mm holes in the forks
It is used for tube mounting but I see no reason why it can't be used for flats .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis LeMenace (Jun 24, 2016)

Where can I get the black rubber ties used in that video? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Dennis LeMenace said:


> Where can I get the black rubber ties used in that video? Thanks in advance.


Any rubber can be used # 64 rubber bands or use the rubber you use for flats just cut em narrow don't have to be a specific kind of rubber

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

lunasling said:


> If Bills method fails you try the Swat method you will need to drill 4.5mm holes in the forks
> It is used for tube mounting but I see no reason why it can't be used for flats .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


I could never drill or modify this beautiful slingshot. It is a custom job I had made specifically without holes lol! It is too beautiful to modify in anyway. The method Bill posted here has been working well with this particular slingshot though, so I am extremely happy at the moment!


----------



## Dennis LeMenace (Jun 24, 2016)

lunasling said:


> Dennis LeMenace said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I get the black rubber ties used in that video? Thanks in advance.
> ...


I have used various types for sure but the black rubber cording he is using looks like it fits perfectly into the precut grooves. Thank you however for your response. It's appreciated.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

The rubber he's using looks like regular tubes used for slingshots, Bill correct me if I'm wrong, I have used .125 tubing for fork ties now and then .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Dennis LeMenace said:


> Where can I get the black rubber ties used in that video? Thanks in advance.


Bill answers that question on his Slingshot Knowledge video. latex-tubing.com
For tying the bands to the pouch he uses 1/16 ID x 1/32 wall. I'm not sure what size for tying the bands to the forks.


----------

